# Dr. Thomas A. Richards "overcoming Anxiety step by step"



## mistamista

Have any of you out there tried this program? I have heard some good and bad things about it. It is pricey if you buy it legit, but some like to download it off the net. 

Some input on it would be greatly appriciated for not just me im sure, but others out there looking for the best option available. Thanks


----------



## TheMachine

I have this program and had it for awhile and been through all the tapes. It's a good program and usually works for people even though it really hasn't helped me much. I have a problem changing my thoughts from being irrational to rational. For some reason my mind doesn't believe what I tell it repeatedly and that's the most crucial part of this program. I can catch my ANTs thoughts but I can't dismiss it. Maybe because my brain hates me lol but it's something worth trying. I just wish it worked on me.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I have only listened to a few tapes so far but I've already found it quite helpful. I think if you're willing to put the work in it'll be of great value to you.


----------



## ness1246

In response to the above post.

"I have a problem changing my thoughts from being irrational to rational."

I also struggled with this problem. What helped me was I had someone I trusted to help point out every irrational thought that I had. Then I would explain to this person why I believed my thoughts were rational, and in response this person would explain to me why they weren't rational. After going back and forth repeatedly over the same issues, my brain eventually got the message. I also used, terms such as maybe and possibly to get my mind to think differently. Without someone's help, I don't think I would have been able to change my irrational thoughts to rational ones, because I believed so strongly in my irrational thoughts.

Also, I didn't pay for the audio sets and I think they work great. I've done it exactly the way he instructed, and even repeated some weeks before moving forward. I have made a lot of progress. My only struggle is the behavioral part, that's where self determination has to kick in, but I refuse to quit. I've decided to donate money to his program, because even though I couldn't afford it, I'm so satisfied with the audio sets that I'm willing to pay what I can.


----------



## exotica

I've finished the programme, but I'm still using it over and over. It helped me a lot. I've made some progress both with the cognitive and with behavioral parts of it. I strongly recommend it to everyone. I often regret that I didn't buy the programme, but I will definitely donate the institute as soon as I can. I've never received such a great help in my life. And anyway, it surely will do no harm, so it is always worth trying.  Wish you all the best coping with SA.


----------



## TheMachine

I'm glad that it's helped you guys out. It's a great program and the stuff he says makes perfect sense. Just a quick question. Has using slow talk helped you guys out? I find that I always have to think when using slow talk and it usually makes me stumble. And also is it necessary to go to a group therapy? Or it's just an extra curricular program to assist?


----------



## brokensaint

I just started last week. I'm really hopeful that this will work. I've been practicing the slow talk, reading my coping statements and trying to block the ANTs. I like his philosophy, I seem to be on the same page as him so I think that may help the therapy. The only problem I've been having this week is with the ANTs. I struggled with thinking that the ANTs made me tougher and gave me an excuse not to care, but yesterday and today I have been working on that better than I had been. I'm optimistic, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## jook

*I have met Dr. Richards personally having attended one of his intensive CBT workshops a few years ago. Dr. Richards understands SA much better than most mental health professionals because he suffered with it himself for years. *

*He generally cares about helping people with this disorder and in my opinion, his program is the best one you could get. Like anything else, you may find it has limitations, but it's still an excellent program. His program helped me a lot, and any trouble I still have is due to my own failure in applying the behavioral aspect of the program. The "doing" part.*

*However, even just learning to change the cognitive stuff, the automatic negative thoughts, will help you with the social anxiety. Your success will depend on how diligently you work and "do" the program.*

*Hope this helps. Good luck!*


----------



## Ilio

I tried many things but never found any therapy program better than this. It taught me how to forget those negative thoughts and to be more rational and positive. 
I listen one tape a day and when I complete the series I start again from the beginning, otherwise it is too boring. I also take notes when I listen to the tapes. Not everything is in the hand outs and I like rereading it many times.
I have been following the program for 4 months now and I am still working on it, but I think it will be my solution. Many of my old irrational beliefs are already gone and I am not depressed anymore. 
The key to success is to keep faith in the program and repeat it until it starts to work.


----------



## lde22

It's this useful if you are also depressed? I'm thinking about ordering this program but I think I might be too depressed to actually use it. Do I need to deal with my depression first or can I use this program while dealing with depression at the same time?


----------



## TheMachine

Yes. This program also deals with depresion. What keeps anxiety alive is the same thing that keeps depression alive and they're called 'Automatic Negative Thoughts.' This program helps to rewire your brain to think more rational. And it also gets you to go out and do behavioural exercises and that itself is a cure for depression.


----------



## Ilio

@TheMachine: I don't often use slow talk; maybe when I am in a discussion with someone.... but I think it is a good thing that the therapy is in slow talk.
There are also no therapy groups in my environment and I do not really have the courage yet to start one myself. But it is possible to get better even without a group to practice.


----------



## Drew

A few people have posted experiences here:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/products/25.html


----------



## toby0625

What I found helpful is how the therapy is presented and explained.he says himself that the therapy is not hard to do,its the keeping at it that is the main challenge.its made me see that recovering from sad is about learning new skills,most of which il probably have 2 use rest of my life.i havent had access to a group,i think this would benefit everyone over time.recommend it to anyone with anxiety/mood disorders.


----------



## mistamista

Thanks for all the great info on this program. I have been using it for about 2 months almost now, and am very impressed by it. I just wanted to see others perspective on it. Staying consistent on it is very important. I like how he says even if you do the same thing for 20 years straight that is your greatest fear socially, that you will never get used to the anxiety untill you do the situation coupled with the cognative approach. Great messages, love to hear others thoughts on this program


----------



## Stargirl09

Yeah, my brain won't listen to rational thoughts either. I'll have to download it and take control of this grey matter once and for all!


----------



## scuff66

I just ordered the program this morning ... THEN I thought to look here to see what everyone thought of it (put the cart before the horse, didn't I!).

Glad to hear all the positive comments and will put in my 2cents once I start listening.

I like the idea of listening to one a day until the end and repeat. 

scuff


----------



## scuff66

Well I've finished the 2nd CD and have a week of 'work' to do before #3.
What he says resonates with me so here's hoping.


----------



## scuff66

scuff66 said:


> Well I've finished the 2nd CD and have a week of 'work' to do before #3.
> What he says resonates with me so here's hoping.


I'm on Day 5 of doing the 'work'.
1. I've been reading Zen and the Art of Happiness in Slow talk each day as I am supposed to read something positive. I've absorbed more than I would just reading it 'normally' [Great book]
2. I am retraining my mind by reciting the Rational Coping Thoughts in Slow Talk
3. I caught myself thinking Negatively and immediately visualized a STOP sign and thought that "This is the way you used to think. I'm changing ... etc etc etc.
4. I had a discussion with my husband today about a problem with a Car Dealership. Normally I would have gotten uptight because I didn't agree with what he wanted to do about the problem and that tension would have flowed over to him and we both would be anxious. I spoke in Slow Talk, calmly expressed my opinion, had an adult discussion about his choice of action and agreed that he could handle it the way he wanted without involving me. This is huge as we usually cycle up and up and up in these discussions until we're both very anxious.


----------



## AnxiousIaM

Is this like a Rosetta Stone for anxiety? I doubt I'd drop my regular therapy for something like this but I am curious.


----------



## brokensaint

scuff66 said:


> I'm on Day 5 of doing the 'work'.
> 1. I've been reading Zen and the Art of Happiness in Slow talk each day as I am supposed to read something positive. I've absorbed more than I would just reading it 'normally' [Great book]
> 2. I am retraining my mind by reciting the Rational Coping Thoughts in Slow Talk
> 3. I caught myself thinking Negatively and immediately visualized a STOP sign and thought that "This is the way you used to think. I'm changing ... etc etc etc.
> 4. I had a discussion with my husband today about a problem with a Car Dealership. Normally I would have gotten uptight because I didn't agree with what he wanted to do about the problem and that tension would have flowed over to him and we both would be anxious. I spoke in Slow Talk, calmly expressed my opinion, had an adult discussion about his choice of action and agreed that he could handle it the way he wanted without involving me. This is huge as we usually cycle up and up and up in these discussions until we're both very anxious.


That's excellent scuff!


----------



## TheMachine

Good to see you making steady progress scuff. If you're already able to change your thought process after 2 tapes then you're really on the right track to overcoming this phobia. It took me a few weeks for my rational thoughts to kick in using techniques that I learned in tapes #3 - #8. There's still a lot to learn though but if you keep at it, you'll have no problems with recovery.


----------



## scuff66

TheMachine said:


> Good to see you making steady progress scuff. If you're already able to change your thought process after 2 tapes then you're really on the right track to overcoming this phobia. It took me a few weeks for my rational thoughts to kick in using techniques that I learned in tapes #3 - #8. There's still a lot to learn though but if you keep at it, you'll have no problems with recovery.


After trying it a few times I finally related Slow Talk to reading books to children when I was teaching. I just use the same rhythm and it just feels right.

It's been a great few days ... hope it will continue when I face a truly stressful situation.


----------



## scuff66

AnxiousIaM said:


> Is this like a Rosetta Stone for anxiety? I doubt I'd drop my regular therapy for something like this but I am curious.


Dunno about that but as I am determined to do it on my own it was the best option I could find by googling. It resonates with me so far and for that I'm thankful.


----------



## exalted

AnxiousIaM said:


> Is this like a Rosetta Stone for anxiety? I doubt I'd drop my regular therapy for something like this but I am curious.


It's CBT: Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, which works a lot faster than therapy for anxiety, it gets to the thoughts that are actually causing your anxiety and avoidance.

But you have to keep it up, I finished the series in 2007, SA keeps coming back...and I have to remind myself about the therapy.


----------



## gg87

I'm interested in this. I really need to actively work toward battling SA. And if it's helped so many of you, I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## Honeybee1980

I ordered the CD set, they are running a special on it right now. $259 instead of the $400 i believe it was before. I didn't feel right getting it for free on the internet since i could afford it via the installment plan. Also if you buy it you get access to a special help and extra content section. I would like to go to one of their groups someday after i have completed the program.

http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/orderpage1.html


----------



## Fitzer

I bought it a couple months ago and I'm about 75 percent done with it. Its very expensive but my mom was nice enough to buy it for me (since she's the only who seems to completely understand SA). I think it works great for some people, not so great for others, and everything in between. I personally think that its done pretty good for me. Since I started I have gradually became a little more outgoing, reduced my negative thoughts, and reduced some of my physical symptoms (blushing, sweating, etc.). It definantly doesn't cure SA but it does slowly reduce it if you are consistent with the program. Overall, I would say its worth the price.


----------



## TorLin

Honeybee1980 said:


> I ordered the CD set, they are running a special on it right now. $259 instead of the $400 i believe it was before. I didn't feel right getting it for free on the internet since i could afford it via the installment plan. Also if you buy it you get access to a special help and extra content section. I would like to go to one of their groups someday after i have completed the program.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/orderpage1.html


wow you just spent so much on tapes. (imo)


----------



## scuff66

Honeybee1980 said:


> I ordered the CD set, they are running a special on it right now. $259 instead of the $400 i believe it was before. I didn't feel right getting it for free on the internet since i could afford it via the installment plan. Also if you buy it you get access to a special help and extra content section. I would like to go to one of their groups someday after i have completed the program.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/orderpage1.html


 The wookbook comes with the printouts that are referred to on the CD's ... I'm finishing week #2 and am very encouraged.

He has a nice voice to listen to and that (to me) makes it something easier for me to listen to.
I bought a hypnotherapy CD package once a few years back from another company and the woman's voice was such that I put in for a refund.

I hope you find it helpful.


----------



## scuff66

Fitzer said:


> I bought it a couple months ago and I'm about 75 percent done with it. Its very expensive but my mom was nice enough to buy it for me (since she's the only who seems to completely understand SA). I think it works great for some people, not so great for others, and everything in between. I personally think that its done pretty good for me. Since I started I have gradually became a little more outgoing, reduced my negative thoughts, and reduced some of my physical symptoms (blushing, sweating, etc.). It definantly doesn't cure SA but it does slowly reduce it if you are consistent with the program. Overall, I would say its worth the price.


I think your statement "if you are consistent with the program." is the key.
I do enjoy the daily time I put in and find that regular focus is calming me as well.
Your mom is great!


----------



## Honeybee1980

TorLin said:


> wow you just spent so much on tapes. (imo)


if you compare it to the cost of doing CBT at a therapist's office I think it is actually a good deal. My insurance doesn't cover therapy, only medication so I would have to pay for it all out of pocket. That would be incredibly expensive and very likely not as effective since no local therapists specialize in SA here, or even seem to understand it much.


----------



## brokensaint

Hey does anyone here want to e-mail back-and-forth? I'm kind of having difficulties tying two of his theories together, I'd love the help. I'm currently on tape #5.


----------



## Honeybee1980

brokensaint said:


> Hey does anyone here want to e-mail back-and-forth? I'm kind of having difficulties tying two of his theories together, I'd love the help. I'm currently on tape #5.


there is a group here for the tapes, that would prob be a good place to ask your question. I am only on tape 2 right now...
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/overcoming-sa-step-by-step/


----------



## sherbert

A CBT tape series would be effective, but there's nothing like having a person really help you to defuse your irrational thoughts. ALSO you're listening to tapes, which is a non-social activity. I thought you are trying to expose yourself to these activities?

It sounds like a useful supplement, but I wouldn't disregard a treatment plan altogether. Much like I would never recommend going "cold-turkey" on medication.


----------



## brokensaint

Honeybee1980 said:


> there is a group here for the tapes, that would prob be a good place to ask your question. I am only on tape 2 right now...
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/overcoming-sa-step-by-step/


Oh, excellent. Thank you.


----------



## Ninjabear

Yes this series is amazing and as long as you're willing to put in the effort, give it a chance and put some faith into it you won't believe the results. I can't say how profound the transformation is in myself, all because of this series.

Obviously it is quite pricey but I believe you can get the first few tapes for free to try it out. I think that will at least teach you "The Ants Handout", the holy grail of SA help in my opinion. Make sure you work all the way through though, I promise that even by tape #17 it will be teaching you huge new things.

Hunt around, you may be able to get the course _cheaper_.



TheMachine said:


> I'm glad that it's helped you guys out. It's a great program and the stuff he says makes perfect sense. Just a quick question. Has using slow talk helped you guys out? I find that I always have to think when using slow talk and it usually makes me stumble. And also is it necessary to go to a group therapy? Or it's just an extra curricular program to assist?


I find that the slow talk really helps now and doesn't make me make a mistake. After a while it becomes natural but it just takes some practice. If you read enough handouts it will work. I think it's basically to stop you from getting panicey.



ness1246 said:


> In response to the above post.
> I've decided to donate money to his program, because even though I couldn't afford it, I'm so satisfied with the audio sets that I'm willing to pay what I can.


I was thinking of doing this as well, at least we can give something, but I just can't afford the current $260 although I recognise it has dropped in price a lot.


----------



## elDiablo

Things like this are only superstition and pseudo-science. I'm sorry but this is the truth. Social anxiety cannot disappearance so easy..


----------



## GivesUpEasily

strawberryjulius said:


> I think if you're willing to put the work in it'll be of great value to you.


This.

Really, just as with any therapy, you have to put in your part. If you expect to just listen to the tapes and have them fix everything then this is not what you'll get.

It takes a lot of practice, and determination.


----------



## exilman

Hi,
Rcently I read something about social anxiety and I realized that I have this disorder. I decided to start with material "Overcoming Social Anxiety
Step by Step" .

But here is a problem..I want only read handout, I don´t want practise with audiobook. This procces is divided to 20 session, every one week. But handout is not divided to sessions, only to chapter-there are +70 chapters. 

Could someone help me with dividing chapters to sessions??


----------



## exilman

bump..


----------



## Staticnz

I started listening to it based on this thread. Already it's helping me.

I gave my friend a ride to his work party, and when we were talking in the car, I suddenly had a random snap of panic. I don't know why. Just from conversation.

But I just started these tapes, and I instantly thought 'slow voice'. Like how he says to slow down. And I found myself calm down quickly, and continue the conversation.

Psychology...is weird.


----------



## Mina84

pages per session = total number of pages / 20


----------



## Ray nichols

I just listened to the first session today, and just by listening to it, it helped me to calm down. Im hoping this will give me the much needed help that i have been looking for.


----------



## Staticnz

I have been slow reading at night. Trying to do the course as it was intended, weekly. I don't have a problem with anxiety this particular week, just depression, and the second lesson is about negative thoughts. But I decided to do it, so I have to wait till next week. For now, the slow talk...


----------



## man143

I've been working on it for quite a while. It is a great help, no doubt. I am on session 7. Anyone working on it and willing to discuss it please let me know as I believe it will be great help for both of us.


----------



## IamSociallyAwkwardPenguin

Can anyone provide me a link to the audio tapes? I have the booklet and only half the audio. I was listening to it on Youtube but then it got taken down.


----------



## wad

Can someone please put up a links(or a few) to download the tapes for free? Don't have enough money to buy them at the moment


----------



## fallingdownonmyface

tapes are not bad. Sometimes they put me right to sleep. the one yesterday or 2 days ago i listened to where he talks about the wizard of oz was overkill, and i felt corny listening to it. but i'm going through this giving it a try on my long drives. i should try the workbooks.


----------



## loneirishchap

Sounds very interesting


----------



## tooljunkie

Are the audio series and the book the same information? Or are they meant to work together? This sounds interesting.


----------



## ANXPhoenix

Basically the same things but their meant to work together. The tapes a have a lot more than just the handouts. There's a lot of explanation, prefacing, extra details, etc. in the tapes. There's also a number of handouts that aren't in the audio so it's best to have both.

Also note that the therapy series is currently close to having a major update so you should probably wait a bit before buying. The updated workbook is currently available on amazon, but the new audio portion hasn't been released yet.


----------



## tooljunkie

Thanks


----------



## TTSP

Sorry for bumping this thread, but I was wondering if anyone who has been listening to these tapes for a while can give me an update on their recovery/progression?

I've just got on to tape four, but I'm listening to the same tape for a week before sleep.


----------



## pixelpusher

I'm currently using this therapy. I recall short periods of feeling great, but I'm lacking motivation now (around tape 7). I'm actually using the new and improved online version.


----------



## pixelpusher

Anyone feel free to PM me about this therapy. I'd like a buddy/group to help motivate eachother through it.


----------



## nph

TheMachine said:


> I have this program and had it for awhile and been through all the tapes. It's a good program and usually works for people even though it really hasn't helped me much. I have a problem changing my thoughts from being irrational to rational. For some reason my mind doesn't believe what I tell it repeatedly and that's the most crucial part of this program. I can catch my ANTs thoughts but I can't dismiss it. Maybe because my brain hates me lol but it's something worth trying. I just wish it worked on me.


If you see a professional for CBT let them know that you get it intellectually but not emotionally. There are methods for helping with this.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SagarPartap

Any one could share the new handouts? I'm from india and I can't purchase the therapy because of payment option they have. Please!


----------

